# what do need in a vivarium to hous beginners lizards?



## tommdj (May 17, 2008)

i want to buy some lizards but am unsure what i need to buy 

can u tell me plzz


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you tell us what lizards you want we can tell you what to buy. Unlike dogs its not a case of; basket to sleep in, water bowl, food bowl, collar and lead.

Each different lizard has its own housing and heating requirments.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

It depends on lizards.
Take Crested geckos for instance.
They require minimal heating.
The UV Issue is questionable by a few people.
They need more height than floor space.
They require greenery. Fake plants etc to climb on.


How about Bearded Dragons.
They require more floor space than height.
They definately require 10.0 strength UV
heating, with a thermostat,
Water bowl,
Food dish
and so on.

You need to specify which lizard you're thinking of.


----------



## tommdj (May 17, 2008)

tommdj said:


> i want to buy some lizards but am unsure what i need to buy
> 
> can u tell me plzz


well im looking for a cheaper option realy but green anoles are cool btu w/e u recomend =]


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Not meaning to sound rude but if you are wanting to get into keeping reptiles then you carnt realy say "Im not going to pay lots".
because the realality is that this hobby can cost a huge amount of money. Yes green anoles or even brown anoles may cost £5 - £20 for the actual animal but then you have the housing and cost's for keeping up to date, like electricity bills. If you realy want a lizard on a low budget just make sure you have enough money to take to vets for treatment. Im sure most people would agree.

Not trying to be pushy 

: victory:


----------



## tommdj (May 17, 2008)

*dude*

dude im 14 its just im not reli sure on what to do lol

i meen im not sure how to put to is all and i cann afford to keep any lizard

i just want to know the necessities and what lizard you reccoment


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Your obviously after a starter lizard right then, you need some direction.

Gecko,

Bearded dragon.


----------



## tommdj (May 17, 2008)

*thaks =]*

also what i would like to know is what will i need to have in the viv and how much it will cost

: victory:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Bearded dragons - £40 as babys, however the set up will cost you a MINIMUM of £150 and thats before you get the animal. They need fairly large enclosures and full UV. Will need hides and feed on livefood and veggys.

Leopard Geckos - Really useful box and a heat mat will do these, £20 for setup, about £30-£50 depending on morph for the animal. Will need hides. Feeds on live food.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Bearded dragons - £40 as babys, however the set up will cost you a MINIMUM of £150 and thats before you get the animal. They need fairly large enclosures and full UV. Will need hides and feed on livefood and veggys.
> 
> Leopard Geckos - *Really useful box and a heat mat will do these, £20 for setup*, about £30-£50 depending on morph for the animal. Will need hides. Feeds on live food.


easy tiger.. you forgot the mat stat which will bump the price up by another £35 quid or so..


----------



## tommdj (May 17, 2008)

*sandstone geckos?*

are sandstone geckos any good


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Meko said:


> easy tiger.. you forgot the mat stat which will bump the price up by another £35 quid or so..


Thats if you want to use one, Personally i don't but i know how to gauge the temperature.


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

Meko said:


> easy tiger.. you forgot the mat stat which will bump the price up by another £35 quid or so..


Meko - Where are you getting your mat stats from. You need to go somewhere else. I got mine for £18.99 (MicroClimate MiniStat 100) :lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

shaolinmaster said:


> Meko - Where are you getting your mat stats from. You need to go somewhere else. I got mine for £18.99 (MicroClimate MiniStat 100) :lol2:


Yup your right, i just checked mine and its the same ones we stock in work. £20 each for a on/off one.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Thats if you want to use one, Personally i don't but i know how to gauge the temperature.


aye mate but he's a newbie and not as much experience as you..



shaolinmaster said:


> Meko - Where are you getting your mat stats from. You need to go somewhere else. I got mine for £18.99 (MicroClimate MiniStat 100) :lol2:


lol, i've always ended up getting habistats..


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Yup your right, i just checked mine and its the same ones we stock in work. £20 each for a on/off one.


I thought you didn't use one! :lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

shaolinmaster said:


> I thought you didn't use one! :lol2:


Not for my leo's. I use a mat stat for my bosc, its being taken off soon to be part of an incubator.



Meko said:


> aye mate but he's a newbie and not as much experience as you..


Even when i started out i didn't use them. However i do appreciate in this case they "may" be a good idea.


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Not for my leo's. I use a mat stat for my bosc, its being taken off soon to be part of an incubator.
> 
> 
> 
> Even when i started out i didn't use them. However i do appreciate in this case they "may" be a good idea.


Especially with the warm weather due.

Can anyone answer TommDJ's Question about the sandstone geckos. I haven't heard of them?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

shaolinmaster said:


> Especially with the warm weather due.
> 
> Can anyone answer TommDJ's Question about the sandstone geckos. I haven't heard of them?


Dont need em in my house it hits 85 on a cool day. :lol2: I have more problems cooling them down!

Sandstones are hard to find and they seem to be all WC, cant find any caresheets after a quick look either so probably not a beginner species. I would really advise a leo, especially before a BD. Some people get overwhelmed at the size of an adult after looking at a baby.


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

My recommendation would be a Crested Gecko. No Heat Source needed usually. Not in my house anyway. Also no need to feed live foods.


----------



## tommdj (May 17, 2008)

*creasted*

ok then m8 what do they require in there viv?

heat mats,
what strenght light?


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

tommdj said:


> ok then m8 what do they require in there viv?
> 
> heat mats,
> what strenght light?


I don't use a heat mat or a light (There are some people who do use a light). Basically all you would need is a vivarium, a water bowl, some plastic plants and a bit of bark. You may need a heat mat depending on how hot/cold your house is.

Try Here: http://www.pangeareptile.com/id52.htm

And Here: http://www.pangeareptile.com/id52.htm

: victory:


----------



## tommdj (May 17, 2008)

*thanks =]*

ty i will look into these 


ty for your help
: victory:: victory:: victory:
:2thumb:


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

tommdj said:


> ty i will look into these
> 
> 
> ty for your help
> ...


No Problems Mate

:2thumb:


----------



## tommdj (May 17, 2008)

*re*

do ou know how much these cost plzz


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

We have a adult crested in work for £90.


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

tommdj said:


> do ou know how much these cost plzz


Anything from £45-£50 for a baby normal. To stupid money for an adult morph. 

What morph is he Lucifus?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Think its standard but its a real beauty.


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

£90 is a good price even for a normal adult.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Just checked its £99 pound my bad, check reptile cymru's website.


----------

